# Anybody use "low loft quilt batting" in their filt



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I want to add something like filter floss to help polish my water. I think the sponges on my AC110, while they do collect some of the bigger particles well, still allow smaller particles to pass through. Currently I just use one sponge, half of another sponge with my bag of bio media on top.

I was reading that some people use low loft quilt batting from arts and crafts stores. They say it works well but I have also read some people concerns that it may not be aquarium safe. I bought a bag of polyfil from walmart but the problem is little strings of of the polyfil enter the tank. So I caught them all and threw it away.

I want something that is extra fine that I can clean several times before throwing away. I want to just layer it on top of one sponge and weigh it down with the bag of bio media.

PS...anybody use "high loft" quilt batting instead of "low loft"? I think one is more dense than the other.


----------



## ambull (Jun 14, 2005)

I use quilt batting based on recommendations from folks here in these forums. Don't remember whether it is high or low loft (i'll check it out for you later when I am home), but i have never had any problems with reminants in my tank or any other issues. Seems to do the job. Been using this media for about 1.5 years now for my eheim 2260 canister...


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

My wife uses quilt batting and keeps a supply so it gave me a way to test first. I found when I soaked a section of her batting in a bowl, there was a shiny film left on the water. Glue, oil, chemicals? Bad enough to be a hazard? Don't know. But at the price of fish and the price of media, I decided not to tempt fate. I use a blue /white bonded pad from Marineland which stands up very well. It is available in cut to fit sheets which makes the price something I can bear.


----------



## chmey (Apr 29, 2010)

Same here. 
I also switched to quilt batting based on the yrs of research I did on this forum. 
Currently run it in both my HOB & in one of the trays of my C-360. 
I think it works good, and am not experiencing this issues you detail. 
Mine was purchased at one of the local arts & craft stores. 
It Poly-Fil, Low Loft, non-allergenic, quilt batting.
Paid bout $8 for a 3'X4' section.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

opcorn: Try Coralife PurFlo 50 or 100 micron filter pads. Washable & reusable. Cut to fit 12x18, 18x30, 24x26, 30x36. "T"


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

I use a single layer of poly quilt batting between two AC sponges- the top sponge keeps any loose fibers from entering the tank, which did happen when I put it on top initially. I don't know if it's high or low loft, it's ~1" thick but it compresses fairly easily. It really improves the mechanical filtering over the AC sponges which are rather coarse and don't trap small particulates very well. 
I got mine for $2.79/yd at a place that sells upholstery supplies so it's cheap enough to just replace it monthly rather than trying to rinse it out and reuse it.
It really works- my water is crystal-clear. :thumb:


----------



## lp85253 (Sep 27, 2011)

the blue - white does a good job.I've had same pads in a filter for2 years and thy are still good for a while more .so they are not very expensive


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

I used some pillow batting in a filter and soon after had a bloom of brown algae. I took the batting out of the tank and haven't had a problem since. Coincidence.......maybe.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

PfunMo said:


> My wife uses quilt batting and keeps a supply so it gave me a way to test first. I found when I soaked a section of her batting in a bowl, there was a shiny film left on the water. Glue, oil, chemicals? Bad enough to be a hazard? Don't know. But at the price of fish and the price of media, I decided not to tempt fate. I use a blue /white bonded pad from Marineland which stands up very well. It is available in cut to fit sheets which makes the price something I can bear.


My local chain store sells that and it is something like 10 square feet. Question....the blue side should be down and white side up correct? I think the white side is a finer mesh..am I right in thinking that?


----------



## Secretninja (Dec 25, 2011)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Poly-Fil-Blen ... revshr_001

Exact brand I use, although not in that size. It is about 5 bucks for a small bag, which lasts a while. My friend I gave a few sheets to cleans his, because he says he can't find it even though I told him exactly what aisle and everything. I just toss mine when I feel like it warrants tossing.

I have also used the non sheeted stuff from wal-mart, and would not recommend it. Like you said, it just floats around and I have actually had it bind up an impeller.

I have a whisper 30-60 with some pressed against the side of the spongy thing they say not to replace. I cut it slightly taller than the sponge, tuck it under the bottom and stick it in. It definitely gets itself dirty. I tried taking some pics but my dads fancy camera is idiotic and won't take pics for some reason.


----------



## Secretninja (Dec 25, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> PfunMo said:
> 
> 
> > My wife uses quilt batting and keeps a supply so it gave me a way to test first. I found when I soaked a section of her batting in a bowl, there was a shiny film left on the water. Glue, oil, chemicals? Bad enough to be a hazard? Don't know. But at the price of fish and the price of media, I decided not to tempt fate. I use a blue /white bonded pad from Marineland which stands up very well. It is available in cut to fit sheets which makes the price something I can bear.
> ...


I am running blue/white bonded pad in the exact same filter as I use the quilt batting in and quilt batting still gets filthy. Mine has a finer blue side as far as I can tell.


----------



## bbortko (Nov 20, 2011)

moneygetter1 said:


> opcorn: Try Coralife PurFlo 50 or 100 micron filter pads. Washable & reusable. Cut to fit 12x18, 18x30, 24x26, 30x36. "T"


This is what I do.. Collects everything, usually rinse one ore twice between wc but it takes less than a minute to rinse.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

So the finer mesh needs to go up right? That way the coarse part of the fabric traps larger debris and the finer mesh traps smaller particles. The white part is the finer mesh correct?


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 31, 2010)

moneygetter1 said:


> opcorn: Try Coralife PurFlo 50 or 100 micron filter pads. Washable & reusable. Cut to fit 12x18, 18x30, 24x26, 30x36. "T"


Found this on a site for sale .. not exactly cheap, at least compared to the "blue bonded pads" from the same site. Just how reusable are these pads??


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

I find that batting will filter fine for a coarse media, but it won't hold up to cleaning, you just have to replace it. But if you get white felt, it will polish the water very well and can be cleaned numerous times. Also, I like to use a fine pore open cell foam, which I also get at the fabric store, as my primary filtration in my HOB filters, placing it against the media basket to hold it in place. It works really well, and can be reused over and over.


----------

